# Shadowhunters - TV adaptation of Cassandra Clare's "The Mortal Instruments" Series



## The Bluestocking (Jan 11, 2016)

This looks MILES better (even if it's just casting-wise) than the movie:






Anyone else excited about this?


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jan 11, 2016)

Well, it couldn't be worse than the movie, so I am guardedly optimistic.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jan 11, 2016)

Teresa Edgerton said:


> Well, it couldn't be worse than the movie, so I am guardedly optimistic.



Yeah. The movie was a hot mess 

The first episode's coming out on 12 January 2016, so I'm on tenterhooks right now


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jan 11, 2016)

And this sounds promising:

*"Shadowhunters will stay true to the books"*


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jan 11, 2016)

"Unbelievably true to the spirit of the books" sounds a bit disingenuous, though.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jan 13, 2016)

Episode 1 didn't quite hit the mark but it was promising. The acting's a bit wooden though...

Hopefully the next couple of episodes will see the actors get comfortable with their roles and prove that the series does the book justice.


----------



## Juliana (Jan 14, 2016)

Haven't watched yet as it was on too late and my daughter and I have agreed to watch together. 
Then yesterday was the school concert...
Tonight! Tonight we shall watch this. Hopefully.

I have to confess I never made it past the first book, but I'm definitely curious to see what they do with it on screen.


----------



## Kylara (Jan 14, 2016)

So far it's doing better than the film.

I'll keep watching


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jan 14, 2016)

Kylara said:


> So far it's doing better than the film.
> 
> I'll keep watching



Yup - the first two episodes managed to condense a lot of the plot points well (a bit rushed, though).


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jan 15, 2016)

I haven't seen any episodes yet, but I did see the "Making Of" video.  They have obviously made the characters older than they were in the book (and just as obviously chosen actors who are even older than that).  In the excerpts they showed, the characters seemed not only older, but harder.  Except Simon.  Simon looked like he was going to be good.

And Luke as a police detective?  I am not at all sure how I feel about that.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jan 15, 2016)

Teresa Edgerton said:


> Except Simon.  Simon looked like he was going to be good.



I can say that Simon was good. Probably the best of the lot. This version of Jace is also better than the movie version.


----------



## Juliana (Jan 15, 2016)

Watched the first two episodes. I like Simon. Isabelle is fun. Was Clary this whiny in the books? I don't remember her being particularly whiny.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jan 16, 2016)

Juliana said:


> Watched the first two episodes. I like Simon. Isabelle is fun. Was Clary this whiny in the books? I don't remember her being particularly whiny.



Clary was a bit whiny but got less whiny as the series went on and finally came into her own in books 3 - 6. As protagonists go, I don't particularly like Clary. I kept reading the series because of the other characters


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jan 27, 2016)

Episode 3 is definitely an improvement on the first two episodes:

So much conflict! Clary stops being whiny! And...



Spoiler



Vamp bikes make an appearance and the Jace-Clary-Simon love triangle + Jace-Alec-Clary love triangle are underway!


----------



## Juliana (Jan 27, 2016)

Yes, I thought it was an improvement, too. Now, is it just me or does Alec look like Jason Patric in Lost Boys?


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 28, 2016)

Seen one episode, Im undecided.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jan 29, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> Seen one episode, Im undecided.



It's a little like BUFFY and SUPERNATURAL when they first started - shaky, acting not quite there yet (except for Simon and Alec). If the fans can just be patient, we might end up with another adored long-running series like BUFFY.

Episode 2 was an improvement on episode 1, and episode 3 was an improvement on episode 2, so hopefully this trend of improvement will continue.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jan 29, 2016)

Juliana said:


> Yes, I thought it was an improvement, too. Now, is it just me or does Alec look like Jason Patric in Lost Boys?



Hmmm... no? I thought he looks very much like his real-life sister Alexandra Daddario who played Annabeth in the Percy Jackson movies.


----------



## Ensign Shah (Jan 29, 2016)

The Bluestocking said:


> It's a little like BUFFY and SUPERNATURAL when they first started - shaky, acting not quite there yet (except for Simon and Alec). If the fans can just be patient, we might end up with another adored long-running series like BUFFY.
> 
> Episode 2 was an improvement on episode 1, and episode 3 was an improvement on episode 2, so hopefully this trend of improvement will continue.



I agree Blue. Looking forward to the rest.


----------



## Juliana (Jan 29, 2016)

The Bluestocking said:


> he looks very much like his real-life sister Alexandra Daddario who played Annabeth in the Percy Jackson movies.



Didn't know she's his sister.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Feb 3, 2016)

Looks like the improvements are slowly but steadily piling up - episode 4 is definitely better than episode 3:



Spoiler




Harry Shum, Jr. is great as Magnus Bane 

Magnus meets Alec (MALEC!)
The actors are getting better at timing their quips and snarks
Kat McNamara is finally settling into her role as Clary


----------



## The Bluestocking (Feb 10, 2016)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand the improvement curve continues - episode 5 is a step up from episode 3:



Spoiler




Simon continues to deliver the most hilarious one-liners.
Magnus asks Alec out on a date.
Alec reluctantly shows a bit of concern for Clary.


----------



## Juliana (Feb 10, 2016)

I have to say, I agree on the improvement curve. The first two episodes were a little meh, but it's really picking up nicely and even Clary is less annoying now!


----------



## The Bluestocking (Apr 5, 2016)

Is anyone still following this series?

The last few episodes have been fabulous!



Spoiler



That Malec kiss last week was DA BOMB!


----------



## Juliana (Apr 5, 2016)

Re spoiler: why yes. Yes, it was.

If anyone wants the written version (but different setting), it's here.


----------



## allmywires (Apr 6, 2016)

I found the thread 

Have to say I wasn't wowed by the finale. It fell a bit flat compared to the book, IMO, but maybe I will never be happy unless the show is at least 55% Malec...


----------



## The Bluestocking (Apr 7, 2016)

allmywires said:


> I found the thread
> 
> Have to say I wasn't wowed by the finale. It fell a bit flat compared to the book, IMO, but maybe I will never be happy unless the show is at least 55% Malec...



They actually stopped just two-thirds of the way through the book and they mashed in some elements from the 4th and 5th books into this season. Humph.

I expect we'll get the rest of the first book and bits of the second and third book in the second season which I really hope would be 22 - 23 episodes long and NOT just 13 episodes.


----------



## Juliana (Apr 7, 2016)

I agree, the finale was a bit flat. Almost as if it was the first half of a two-part finale, but they showed the set-up half and forgot to show the actual exciting part... (Does that make sense? Probably not)


----------



## allmywires (Apr 7, 2016)

Yeah I hope for a 24 episode run next time! All depends on the network I suppose. From the hilarious special effects (the glowing plastic swords pleasseee) I feel like money is a bit tight on this ship. 

I've only read City of Bones so I don't know what comes up later but assuming it's mainly the Simon/Malec stuff they've added in? And maybe sped up the Valentine plot?

Basically the show needs to ditch Clary and Jace and just make it all about Magnus Bane, the ancient warlock hoe, and his many love affairs. With lots of side Alec looking vaguely confused/side-eyeing/being uncomfortable at physical contact (was I the only one that loled super hard at his awkwardness when Clary clutched him at the end of the episode?? Just me...? Matt Daddario deserves an Emmy for all the Alec/Clary scenes. I love his complete apathy to her. So rare).


----------



## Juliana (Apr 7, 2016)

I just laughed so hard at @allmywires entire last paragraph I may have injured myself.


----------



## allmywires (Apr 7, 2016)

I aim to entertain 

But seriously...now I need a spinoff where Alec and Magnus are like a shadowhunter/warlock private investigator team: Magnus spends 80% of his time lounging on leather sofas with a margarita, wearing fine silks and making cutting remarks while Alec does all the sweaty running around and Looking Intensely at Things in the Distance, because he is an Honorable Shadowhunter and the Law is the Law, and they have an will-they-won't-they romance for about 5 seasons until they get married and raise half warlock babies together.

@ shadowhunters writing team - I am available always, I await your call.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Apr 7, 2016)

allmywires said:


> I aim to entertain
> 
> But seriously...now I need a spinoff where Alec and Magnus are like a shadowhunter/warlock private investigator team: Magnus spends 80% of his time lounging on leather sofas with a margarita, wearing fine silks and making cutting remarks while Alec does all the sweaty running around and Looking Intensely at Things in the Distance, because he is an Honorable Shadowhunter and the Law is the Law, and they have an will-they-won't-they romance for about 5 seasons until they get married and raise half warlock babies together.
> 
> @ shadowhunters writing team - I am available always, I await your call.



*Dying of laughter*


----------



## allmywires (Apr 7, 2016)

It's gonna be a long wait until 2017 guys...I'd better start writing my fanfiction now!!


----------



## allmywires (Apr 7, 2016)

Ooh, I just saw (via tumblr so waiting for the source) that season 2 will be 20 episodes! Hooray for more cheesy drama!! Magnus Bane, PI the spinoff is gaining momentum...


----------



## The Bluestocking (Apr 8, 2016)

I actually really like Lydia Branwell. I hope she has a role in the second season


----------



## allmywires (Apr 9, 2016)

The Bluestocking said:


> I actually really like Lydia Branwell. I hope she has a role in the second season



I thought she was alright - didn't warm to her exactly, but she could have been worse, so there's that ! I want more of Izzy next season, I really liked her and thought she was quite underused once the Sealie subplot was resolved.


----------



## Juliana (Apr 9, 2016)

Izzy was one of my favorite characters.


----------



## allmywires (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm also pretty excited for more Simon/Izzy (Sizzy, what a great portmanteau)  Simon needs to move on from Clary...! That was the thing that wound me up most about Clary. Girl, if you keep telling a boy you love him, inviting him as your date to a wedding, don't be shocked when he gets the wrong idea and thinks you might be _in _love with him!!


----------



## Juliana (Oct 21, 2016)

Season 2 trailer...

EXCLUSIVE! WATCH THE FIRST EVER SHADOWHUNTERS SEASON 2 TRAILER RIGHT NOW!

Sorry about the horrible click-baity link name but it's the official Freeform one.


----------



## Juliana (Jan 3, 2017)

Season 2 kicked off yesterday in the US. Haven't watched it yet – it's ready and waiting on my DVR...


----------



## Ignited Moth (Jan 3, 2017)

I never knew they made a show of this until I saw the season 2 advertisements. I read through this thread and it sounds like it's worth giving a shot and watching. Might have to check this out soon.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jan 4, 2017)

Juliana said:


> Season 2 kicked off yesterday in the US. Haven't watched it yet – it's ready and waiting on my DVR...



Just watched it - the budget must have expanded quite a bit because we no longer have the plasticky looking swords and daggers. These look really good now with runes and real metal!

Also: viva la cheesy supernatural drama!


----------



## allmywires (Jan 4, 2017)

I watched it yesterday and have to say I wasn't overly impressed... :/ Lots of confusion and stilted dialogue. i know this was never going to be an emmy-award winning show, but the flaws do stand out more when they (seem to) have much more budget this time around. Will be interesting to hear others thoughts on it though...


----------



## Juliana (Jan 4, 2017)

Will watch tonight and get back to you, AMW. Yesterday I was too busy catching up with my other guilty pleasure the other quality show I watch, Teen Wolf. (Don't judge me. Or go ahead and judge, I'm going to watch it anyway!  )


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jan 4, 2017)

allmywires said:


> I watched it yesterday and have to say I wasn't overly impressed... :/ Lots of confusion and stilted dialogue. i know this was never going to be an emmy-award winning show, but the flaws do stand out more when they (seem to) have much more budget this time around. Will be interesting to hear others thoughts on it though...



You know, if this was adapted by The CW instead of ABC Family, it would've been miles better and edgier.


----------



## Juliana (Jan 4, 2017)

I wuvs the CW shows. I watch all the superhero ones, plus Supernatural.


----------

